# Interesting historical place.



## NativeCutt (Dec 31, 2020)

Interesting historical place in the mountains near the border of Utah and Idaho.








Grim anniversary: Reflecting on Idaho's Pat Hollow military plane crash of 1953


Forty people were killed in a military crash just north of the Utah-Idaho border 69 years ago Friday. Here's a remembrance of the crash and the moments afterward.




www.ksl.com


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

May they RIP
Another interesting site.





Utah | Bureau of Aircraft Accidents Archives







www.baaa-acro.com


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

A B-25 Mitchell bomber crashed on Mt Timpanogos in 1955... its still there.

-DallanC


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

DallanC said:


> A B-25 Mitchell bomber crashed on Mt Timpanogos in 1955... its still there.
> 
> -DallanC


Been there. It’s a long hike, only the engine block is left.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I remember a B52 Crashed into Square Top west of St George in 1983, it had quite a scar on the side of the mountain for a lot of years that you could see from the Utah Hill communications site. There is a monument with the crew members names. It is quite a hike, I have only been to it by helicopter though.









April 11, 1983, USAF Boeing B-52G (58-0161) Square Top Mountain, UT - LOSTFLIGHTS


On April 11, 1983 at 0845 (EST), two Boeing B-52Gs (LURE 75) and (LURE 76) were scheduled to depart Robbins AFB, Georgia. Both aircraft were operated by the 19th BMW of the Strategic Air Command. The scheduled activity included cell departure and join-up, enroute cell formation, high altitude...




www.lostflights.com













‘We will never know:’ 1983 crash of B-52 plane in Southern Utah still leaves behind debris and questions


ST. GEORGE — Airplane crashes have been a part of life for United States military aircrews since they first took to battle during World War I. From the Great War through the Cold War and on into the modern-day battlefields of Iraq and Afghanistan, American aircrews have lost their lives in...




www.stgeorgeutah.com


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Supposedly a YF-12, which was an early version of the famous SR-71 Blackbird built for the CIA, crashed in the desert out near Wendover in the 60's. I saw some youtube videos a while back of a guy metal detecting out there and he found some scraps of titanium and a few parts that they were able to trace.


----------

